# Human remains/cadaver articles



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi can anyone tell me if there are any books on the subject & the best sites articles to read

Many thanks

B


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Not exactly on the subject, but heavily used by cadaver dog trainers (and I must add that I am NOT one).

http://leerburg.com/959.htm


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

http://www.cadaverdog.com/store.htm

http://www.cadaverdog.com/articles/index.htm


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

The Cadaver Dog Handbook is one of the best books out there. 

And, "Death's Acre" is one of my favorites, while not really a training book, it is a wonderful insight into cadaver and how it all got started.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

cheers i will check these out


----------



## Nicole Mosta (Nov 13, 2008)

Try Jonni Joyce's website as well. I have many books one of which is the Cadaver Dog Handbook. It comes in handy. Also suggest to take a seminar with or without your K9 to understand the training.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Nicole Mosta said:


> Try Jonni Joyce's website as well. I have many books one of which is the Cadaver Dog Handbook. It comes in handy. Also suggest to take a seminar with or without your K9 to understand the training.



http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/www.jonnijoyce.com

She has moved from North Carolina to my neck of the woods. I can ask her what her recommendations are as well, since I see her almost everyday. 

I do have a ton of her handouts that she uses in classes. I think I have them all on a disc and an email them to you if you like.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

im getting a new search dog and i am going on a course starting in April for Police human remains detection


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

carol any kind of info would be great & appreciated


----------

